# Which MoCa adapter for bolt 1000 gig?



## tomoastler (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi, i have a new Bolt 1000 gig from TiVo. I understand that all I need is one adapter as the Bolt has its own built-in and any mini that I add has it also built-in. So which actiontec moca adapter do you recommend? I see multiple singles on the actiontec website. One is called "bonded" and is rated for 1000 gbps. 
Amazon has several as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomoastler (Dec 12, 2015)

Oh and I'm using Comcast, and Tivo told me i didn't need the tuning adapter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Any of the actiontecs are fine. Personally I prefer to have an RF-out on the adapter for a simpler setup.

The ECB6200 (moca 2.0) will be a little more expensive than the ECB2500 (moca 1.1), but will future-proof you a little better.

Either will do the job.


----------



## theroar84 (Jan 9, 2016)

If you have ethernet drops for the entire house... is there any reason Moca would be better? Thanks. Mike


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

theroar84 said:


> If you have ethernet drops for the entire house... is there any reason Moca would be better? Thanks. Mike


If ethernet is freely available, they might as well use it. Only reason for them to really consider moca would be a desire to keep the traffic offloaded from their ethernet network.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Dumb question, please explain like I'm 5 what I need to connect a Tivo Stream and a bolt to my network. The Bolt is using wireless.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> Dumb question, please explain like I'm 5 what I need to connect a Tivo Stream and a bolt to my network. The Bolt is using wireless.


The Stream or the Mini? The Stream (for ios/android streaming) might be unnecessary if you have a Bolt because its capability is built into the Bolt.

If you mean the Mini (streaming to other televisions), the Mini and Bolt need to be wired. This can either be by ethernet or over moca (or a combination).

Check out the first post in this thread for moca information:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=501722


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Oh the mini.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

tomoastler said:


> Hi, i have a new Bolt 1000 gig from TiVo. I understand that all I need is one adapter as the Bolt has its own built-in and any mini that I add has it also built-in. So which actiontec moca adapter do you recommend? I see multiple singles on the actiontec website. One is called "bonded" and is rated for 1000 gbps.
> Amazon has several as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you using the adapter to connect your Bolt to your router? Other wise I am not sure why you need an adapter, the Bolt can create a MOCA network itself as long as you can connect your Bolt to your Router by Ethernet (or wirelessly which I would not recommend).


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> Dumb question, please explain like I'm 5 what I need to connect a Tivo Stream and a bolt to my network. The Bolt is using wireless.





Gunnyman said:


> Oh the mini.


Your Mini needs to be connected to your Bolt via a wired network (either Ethernet or MoCA). Because you have your Bolt connected to your Router via wireless that means you will use your Bolt to setup a MoCA network (which uses your COAX wiring) and connect your Mini to it via COAX.

If you do not have a COAX wiring that your mini has access to, you can also connect your Mini to your router via Ethernet however you would then also have to connect your Bolt to your router via Ethernet (not wirelessly).

There are also more complicated ways you can do this depending on what wiring you have ware, that might require buying other devices.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Sweet. Thanks for the info


----------



## MrCoolDu4 (May 18, 2002)

So I have a Bolt and a Mini. I use the Bolt to run the Moca network and I guess it backfeeds a signal through the coax to the splitter for the Mini. It works perfectly for streaming without any type of adaptor. What is the purpose of an adaptor?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

MrCoolDu4 said:


> So I have a Bolt and a Mini. I use the Bolt to run the Moca network and I guess it backfeeds a signal through the coax to the splitter for the Mini. It works perfectly for streaming without any type of adaptor. What is the purpose of an adaptor?


Assuming you have your Bolt connected to your router via Ethernet (or WiFi) likely no purpose at all.

However if you want to connect your Bolt to your router via MoCA and the router doesn't have MoCA built in then you would need an adapter at the router.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

MrCoolDu4 said:


> So I have a Bolt and a Mini. I use the Bolt to run the Moca network and I guess it backfeeds a signal through the coax to the splitter for the Mini. It works perfectly for streaming without any type of adaptor. What is the purpose of an adaptor?


An adapter would be used to create the moca network if the Bolt can't be connected directly to the router itself by ethernet. For example, the router is in the second floor office but the Bolt is in the first floor livingroom.

An adapter can also be used to connect non-moca devices to the network. Such as older 2-tuner Tivos, blu-ray players, smart TVs, game consoles, computers, etc. Anything that would benefit from a wired connection.


----------



## tomoastler (Dec 12, 2015)

This is correct. To answer atmuscarella my bolt and mini have no ethernet anywhere around them but there is a router/modem a floor above them. So i think i do need one adaptor to create the MoCa on my coax. However I am assuming perhaps wrongly that my router does not have MoCa built-in. Its a comcast router made by Arris Group model number TG862G/CT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

tomoastler said:


> This is correct. To answer atmuscarella my bolt and mini have no ethernet anywhere around them but there is a router/modem a floor above them. So i think i do need one adaptor to create the MoCa on my coax. However I am assuming perhaps wrongly that my router does not have MoCa built-in. Its a comcast router made by Arris Group model number TG862G/CT.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes without Ethernet you will need to buy a MoCA adapter (I would get a newer MoCA 2.0 adapter) for your router's location. I do not think (but don't know for certain) that Comcast routers have MoCA built in. Just a side note by using a MoCA adapter at your router to create your MoCA network there is a side benefit in that the Ethernet port on your Bolt will function as a one port Ethernet switch and provide Ethernet at your Bolt's location for other devices.


----------



## tomoastler (Dec 12, 2015)

After seeing the $100 price tag on the bonded moca 2.0 actiontec moca adapter, would I be better off buying a residential gateway to replace my rented $10 per month Arris from Comcast? I see I may be able to get one for around $200 with built-in Moca and avoid buying an adapter completely for my proposed Bolt and Mini (in future) setup. Not sure though how much help Comcast will be finding the best one. Anyone with any idea? The Moca website says theres a Technicolor gateway rated for Moca 2.0. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomoastler (Dec 12, 2015)

Forgot to add that I called Arris and my present gateway does not indeed have Moca built in as we guessed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

tomoastler said:


> After seeing the $100 price tag on the bonded moca 2.0 actiontec moca adapter, would I be better off buying a residential gateway to replace my rented $10 per month Arris from Comcast? I see I may be able to get one for around $200 with built-in Moca and avoid buying an adapter completely for my proposed Bolt and Mini (in future) setup. Not sure though how much help Comcast will be finding the best one. Anyone with any idea? The Moca website says theres a Technicolor gateway rated for Moca 2.0.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=Verizon+FIOS+Quantum+Gateway+G1100&_sop=15 
You could use one of the above, just connect the Ethernet from the cable modem to the Ethernet WAN port. It has MoCA 2.0 and AC wireless. 
If you want a little cheaper, you could also use an Actiontec W1424WR Rev I, but these are 2.4 GHz only and MoCA 1.1.
EDIT: You would still need a cable modem. I would recommend the SB6183 which goes for about $100. Your payback on that would be 10 months.


----------



## tomoastler (Dec 12, 2015)

Isn't there anything thats all in one out there? Seems like my point is to simplify and pay less eventually. And im not sure about performance. Will it be better than with a router modem gateway?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

tomoastler said:


> Isn't there anything thats all in one out there? Seems like my point is to simplify and pay less eventually. And im not sure about performance. Will it be better than with a router modem gateway?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.amazon.com/SURFboard-SBG6782AC-DOCSIS-AC1750-Router/dp/B00GJ7Y7MU 
This Motorola unit is the closest you are going to get but it lacks telephony. The MoCA is 1.1 and you would still have to either get an OOMA or MagicJack or some other VOIP service. 
There might be a chance you could either use one of Comcast's units for just the telephony service, but I don't know if you would still have to pay for the full price to use only the phone. Someone in the Comcast forum will know for sure though. https://www.dslreports.com/forum/tvcomcast


----------



## tomoastler (Dec 12, 2015)

Thinking about it and looking at prices online perhaps i should just buy the moca 2.0 adapter and buy the arris tg862g comcast off ebay for $75. I would still pay less than $200 for both and get out of the $10 a month charge. I'm not using comcast for telephony presently but i might add it on in the future if its not much more so maybe better to stay with the arris for now. Thanks for the help 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danix (Aug 9, 2010)

Based on my experience, never ever buy a used Arris telephony modem.
Most of them are used, stolen, or marked as bad. I use Ooma for telephony.

I just ordered a ECB6200 from BHPhoto to use with a Mini (and extend my network upstairs) and will see how it goes.


----------

